# Fauna For The Future



## Brandonfb75 (Jul 16, 2012)

Our mission is to educate and develop the intellect of students across America about the reptiles and amphibians of the world by offering them live interactive experiences with animals. Our purpose is to add diversity to the classroom while enhancing the student's perception and appreciation for the animals they will be working with. 

http://www.facebook.com/FaunaForTheFuture


We will be working with teachers and school districts all over the country to bring reptiles in the classroom.


----------

